# Notfall-Patch schließt LNK-Lücke in Windows



## Newsfeed (2 August 2010)

Microsoft hat wie angekündigt das außerplanmäßige Update MS10-046 für die LNK-Lücke in Windows bereitgestellt. Trojaner nutzen die Lücke bereits zur Verbreitung aus.

Weiterlesen...


----------

